# Any features you love that aren't "traditionally beautiful"?



## Abbeh (Jul 23, 2015)

I think a lot of people with social anxiety (and even people without it) are obsessed with how they look and want to look perfect. So for some positivity, what are some things you love that isn't the society norm? I personally think chubbiness is cute, and gappy teeth are incredibly endearing.


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

Glasses I guess, I just think they look really pretty on some girls.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Overbites/buck teeth are very cute, like Hannah Murray, and Taylor Swift has a slight one.


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Crooked teeth, thin lips, freckles, dark circles under the eyes.


----------



## rakushka (May 21, 2014)

braces or the 'I haven't slept for years' kinda face


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

I've always liked guys with softer rounder "baby faces". Everyone seems obsessed with long supermanly model faces with jawlines that could cut a diamond, but that's just not my thing. 

Also, brown eyes seem very hated, but they can be really cute. Especially on people with brown hair, that's a great mix.

I also think it's really pretty when girls have big eyebrows. I think that looks way better than when girls tweeze them so much that it's just a tiny line.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

meaty vaginas


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Fangirl96 said:


> I also think it's really pretty when girls have big eyebrows.


Yeah same here! Forgot about this one in my post.


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

hook nose


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Some things I list might be traditionally beautiful because people have such different likes and I like things that are the opposite of things I list too.

Long dark straight hair, short or no hair, brown eyes, icy blue eyes, 6'-something height, skin you can see hints of the network of veins under, angular jawlines, things that make someone look like a geek, + ?


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Fat guys are the bee's knees, I never minded shorties either.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

Small breasts and long slender hands. And I guess very light skin. I don't like the tanned look.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Not sure if these aren't "traditionally beautiful" though:

short hair <<< :mushy
thick eyebrows
red hair
freckles
Also this:


Wings of Amnesty said:


> Overbites/buck teeth are very cute, like Hannah Murray, and Taylor Swift has a slight one.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Freckles maybe :stu.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

scar face


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

Gaps, moles, freckly skin, big ears, long noses, suuuuper thick eyebrows, dark circles under eyes, very little muscle definition (I never cared for muscles on guys)

Also have a thing for girls with pixie cuts and buzz cuts. I strongly prefer short hair over long hair.


----------



## saya2077 (Oct 6, 2013)

Chubbiness is on my list too. Especially if they have a babby face but little fluff like James Corden or Sam Tarwell. Its like one ball of manly-cuteness I just wanna snuggle it. >.< nrggh. I'm also not fond of very tall men, it's intimidating. Around my height or slightly under or above is poifect.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Umh .. Freckles, having a small a.ss, this type of hair, scars could be sexy


----------



## NerdlySquared (Jul 18, 2015)

There is honestly so many, if you feel a genuine affection for somone and who they really are and can feel that warmth in return. The imperfections and things they consider liabilites become so attractive and deeply associated with them. The blemishes, the moles, the chubbiness, the asymmetries of their face, stretch marks, scars, you name it, it just all becomes so beautiful and just drives you wild.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Just normal flat stomachs. Abs look frickin weird man. I've never touched abs or seen them irl, but i feel like it would be like touching organs that are about to fall out. That's what it looks like atleast. It's kinda gross tbh. There is nothing attractive about it. A normal tummy is a billion times hotter and cute.


----------



## slowmotionsuicide (Feb 23, 2014)

Icedout said:


> Umh .. Freckles, having a small a.ss, this type of hair, scars could be sexy


Haha that's all basically me (even the scars) 

For me, I much prefer skinny guys with effeminate features. I love unconventional looks. I love glasses too. Stuttering is cute...

People always used to make fun of my ex for being skinny and it gave him a complex, didn't matter how many times I told him it was super-hot :/


----------



## ZM5 (Sep 13, 2015)

Hmm, I really like girls with extremely pale skin, I don't find tans attractive at all. Also dark circles under-eyes, like they haven't slept for a long time, and small or medium-sized lips.
That and fitness/muscle girls, preferably if they're extremely tall. **** if I know, I guess when I look at really strong female arms I wish I could get them to sock me in the face before giving a massive back-breaking, bone-shattering glomp.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

slowmotionsuicide said:


> Haha that's all basically me (even the scars)
> 
> For me, I much prefer skinny guys with effeminate features. I love unconventional looks. I love glasses too. Stuttering is cute...
> 
> People always used to make fun of my ex for being skinny and it gave him a complex, didn't matter how many times I told him it was super-hot :/


Yea, that's my life. I like someone, they don't like me back :laugh:

Your type of guy sounds fabulous.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Yes


----------



## RetroAesthetic (Sep 26, 2015)

I don't have a draw to any particular feature, but if I feel a connection to someone, I wouldn't care if care if she had a hooked nose, large ears, flat chest, mole, scare, under/over weight, etc... I may even start to love any "imperfections" she could have, as they remind me that however insignificant they may be, they are part of who she is, and I love that.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

I love guys that have bags under their eyes.. For me that's a turn on lol.


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

I love glasses and strong noses.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Telliblah said:


> Crooked teeth, thin lips, freckles, dark circles under the eyes.


 Yep. I kind of like women who have that kind of ruggedly female look to them. If that's the right wording (which I'm sure it isn't). But yeah. I also like really wavy hair (it seems like the media wants us to think straight hair is the only thing that's attractive on a woman). I like when they have somewhat messy hair too. Come to think of it, I just like pretty much everything women do with their hair.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Always had a bit of a thing for tall women. Never understood the whole 'I have to be taller' thing most chaps seem to have. 

Also necks. Thin necks, I had forgotten about that. That's kinda an odd one I think. But maybe a massive head would also provide the same effect.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

crude and sl*tty girls


----------



## Arda (Oct 2, 2015)

Freckles are the cutest thing. Love them.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Redheads. Most people don't seem to like them, but I envy them. Real, natural red hair, especially with a lot of freckling. I often point them out to my sister when I see them, especially on kids, which is weird, I know, but I just think they're lovely.

When I used to get my obsessive crushes (which doesn't happen a lot anymore, thank God for the maturing process), I would usually find their flaws extremely attractive and other people didn't seem to get it. It's kind of like their inner beauty is shining through to the outside and coating everything with gold dust. Rose colored glasses and whatnot.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Scars.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

Flat women as in they have not butt or boob mass. They can make any type of clothing look classy. I also like boyish haircuts on women.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I like chubbiness


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Eye crinkles when people smile even the tiniest bit, and then they're showing a LOT when they're laughing and smiling properly. It's so frickin attractive and manly, idk why. It makes you look kinda older if you're young, but in a good and sexy way.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Tall women
Women who act like guys but dress like girls
Curly hair
Fit women, but not overly muscular


----------



## hailstorm129 (Sep 29, 2015)

I literally couldn't care less how someone looks as long as they're hygienic.


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

Women with dark hair, but light eyes. In the same vein, women with darker skin but light eyes.

Something about that kind of contrast is just super attractive to me.


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

I find a hairy *** on a hot guy particularly delectable.


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

On a less crude note, a beard or some sort of facial hair on a guy. I didn't realize it was frowned upon until my mom mentioned it was against dress code for guys to have a beard in her office. And I've read more than one girl saying they hate it on their boyfriend's or husband's face. To me that's just crazy, almost any guy I've seen looks way better with some type of facial hair.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Female athletes and I'm not just talking about those hot Eastern European tennis players either. Ex: I find some WNBA players attractive, Elena Delle-Donne, Sue Bird. And MMA chicks like Ronda Rousey, Meisha Tate, Cat Zingano.

I like a strong woman who can protect me.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

JohnDoe26 said:


> On a less crude note, a beard or some sort of facial hair on a guy. I didn't realize it was frowned upon until my mom mentioned it was against dress code for guys to have a beard in her office. And I've read more than one girl saying they hate it on their boyfriend's or husband's face. To me that's just crazy, almost any guy I've seen looks way better with some type of facial hair.


I love it on my boyfiend


----------



## lostinlife (Jun 2, 2010)

Fangirl96 said:


> Eye crinkles when people smile even the tiniest bit, and then they're showing a LOT when they're laughing and smiling properly. It's so frickin attractive and manly, idk why. It makes you look kinda older if you're young, but in a good and sexy way.


Love those! Makes any person instantly more attractive. I think wrinkles and callused hands are really interesting. I also think silver hair is attractive.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Abbeh said:


> I think a lot of people with social anxiety (and even people without it) are obsessed with how they look and want to look perfect. So for some positivity, what are some things you love that isn't the society norm? I personally think chubbiness is cute, and gappy teeth are incredibly endearing.


I'm currently chubby. Well, a tummy. I'm working on losing it, though. Pills made me gain weight. Feels good to know, though. And the gap thing. Mine's not major, but I don't like it. Thing is, I think it's cute on girls.

I'll add ears that stick out. Like mine kinda do. Maybe it's an ego attraction. Like why people think some couples look like brother and sister. We're attracted to ourselves sometimes.

I'll put freckles and pale skin, like others have put.

Someone put small breasts and I agree. Women shouldn't worry so much. Just have nipples? Put some ice cubes on'em and rock'em. Heh.

I don't understand people putting redhair. That's a normal beauty, right? Not really an unconventional beauty or "flaw," I'd say.



Persephone The Dread said:


> Yes


What are they/what is it?



Aribeth said:


> Scars.


Scars can be pretty, yes.



meepie said:


> I like chubbiness


So many girls are putting chubbiness. I'm liking it. Hah!


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Oh, forgot to mention. Hairy bodies. Chest, stomach, arms, legs. Mmm. Primal.

I'm actually quite turned off by guys that don't have much body hair. It's like a handicap the way I see it so you'll really have to compensate by being extra hot.


----------

